# Sizing help on Fuji Cross Pro



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I've never had a road bike, but am looking to get a Fuji Cross Pro to use as a road bike. I don't plan at this time to actually do any cyclocross, but I figured the geometry would be easier for me to adapt to from a mtb background. I need help with sizing. I am 6' 1" and ride a 20" mtb. My inseam is just over 34", I think. Would the 58 or 61 be a better fit for me? THanks.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

*Go by reach*

I would go by the top tube length. You know what reach you're comfortable with on the mtb (effctive top-tube + stem length) so you just need to translate that to a CX or road bike.

Bear in mind, however, that your road or CX reach might be :

top tube length + stem length + handle bar reach

since you're not just riding on the bar tops all the time and you need to have a comfortable reach to the hoods and drops. 

If you plan on riding the CX bike off road at all or racing, you may want a shorter/higher stem than if you're just riding it on the road. Also, as you ride more, your body will adjust and become more flexible so you might need to revisit your bike fit in a year or so.

Best advice: Get fit by a bike shop who knows what they're doing and test ride both sizes. Have the LBS swap out stems to get a good fit and realize that adjusting the rotation of the bars can have a significant effect on comfort.

HTH.

- khill


----------



## CTiRide (Feb 5, 2005)

Jwiffle said:


> I've never had a road bike, but am looking to get a Fuji Cross Pro to use as a road bike. I don't plan at this time to actually do any cyclocross, but I figured the geometry would be easier for me to adapt to from a mtb background. I need help with sizing. I am 6' 1" and ride a 20" mtb. My inseam is just over 34", I think. Would the 58 or 61 be a better fit for me? THanks.


I have an older Fuji Cross from when it was spec'd with true temper ox gold tubing. I'm about 6' and can ride a 19" mtb. At the time my road bike was a 59, measured center to top of the top tube, with a 57.5 top tube and 73 degree seat tube angle; used a 120 mm stem. I went with a 61 fuji based on the recommendation of the shop where i purchased it. at the time the 61 was measured from center to top of the seat tube. center to top of the top tube is just a hair over 59. the top tube was also about a 59 center to center but it has a 72 degree seat tube angle which shortens the "effective" top tube for a given saddle position relative to the bottom bracket/pedal spindle. so it sized comparably to my road bike when fitted with a 110 mm stem. it appears that the sizing and geometry of the current model is similar. like you i did not intend to race the bike and used it mainly for commuting and rain rides. I think the sizing suits me fine, though at times i wonder if the 57 would be better sized for cross use. b/c it has a 57 top tube but a 73 degree seat tube angle the reach to the bars could be made comparable by going with a cm longer stem. however, the head tube length on the 57 will obviously be shorter so this should be considered in light of your preference regarding saddle and bar height difference.
on the steel model its about 15 cm with a nonintegrated headset. without knowing more, given your intended use i'd say the 61 would probably work better and would be fine for off road excursions should you so choose.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 22, 2004)

*trust me*

Get a road bike. I have a fuji cross bike and a cannondale road bike and a Serotta road bike. I used to mountain bike also. The fuji is SLOW on the road! Not bad off road of for CROSS RACING but a slug on the road. It just doesn't have the right geometry for a road bike. THere are way better road bikes ou there out there, ever for you...a mountain biker. Just look for a road bike with a slack seat angle..or move your seat back..

Trust me!!!


----------

